# Chamblaise (Chablis) Pyment



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone gave me a container of chamblaise concentrate for making wine and was considering trying a pyment. Any thoughts?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Pyment is definitely my favorite mead from what I have tried.
Other then that, I don't have much to offer.
I usually use fresh concord grapes.


----------

